# Alternative to Bower VA346 Ultra Compact Professional Flash Bracket



## chilakamarthi (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Other day I bought this bracket from Adorama. I am not happy with the bracket but I am looking for similar product. Issues with this design is when L is on right side, the vertical rod is too close to the grip preventing me to hold my 5D MK3. When I reverse the bracket, I cannot reach the view piece. Reverse design of it fits my requirement. Anybody got any suggestion?


----------

